# Which reptile is best?!



## Wukester (Jun 30, 2014)

I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO GET!

Well it all started by getting a hamster from pets at home but I wondered into the little reptile bit and looked at them all and have looked at loads of different pet reptiles to get and I don't know which one would be the most suitable to start off with.

I've narrowed it down to bearded dragons, leopard geckos and reed frogs all rather different.

I like bearded dragons but think its going to be expensive to get a half decent set-up and I really don't understand the lighting for them if someone has a idiot proof way of explaining that would be great!

I like geckos alot too there just so colourful and for some reason I can get my head around them alot easier to with regards to using the heat mats etc. I don't think they are as fun as beardies though although look cooler.

Lastly I like reed frogs they are nice and easy to set-up and the cheapest option aswell. Again nice and colourful which I like but I don't think you can really handle them much?

Can anyone advise what they think is best and advise of how I can get everything I need for a beardie at a better price?

I have found some good prices on gumtree but they all come with the pets and not to sound rude but I want a small young one thats always been mine and not someone elses :/

Thanks in advance for anyone that can let me know anything or just let me know some cool stuff about your pets to try and sway my choice.


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi,

First, welcome to the forum.

It can be quite daunting and confusing in picking your first reptile. We have all been there! The thing is, I wouldn't go with a vote from people on what you should get, any reptile or amphib or invert is as good as any other when it comes to care as long as you've done the needed research on what they require.

Bearded dragons are great for daily interaction whereas leopard geckos are nocturnal meaning you may not see them as often as bearded dragons. (One of mine was more active during the day or rather was on display more during the day)

With regards to price, it's going to add up when getting a set up for any reptile. They require the thermostats for a heatmat or a bulb, bearded dragons require the UV set up and bulb. 

Your best bet is to either scour the classifieds on here, or go into a local reptile specific shop, ask to handle the animals you're considering, and also see if they have a deal if you buy the animal and full set up. Most shops usually do.


----------



## clumsyoaf (Oct 23, 2012)

Hiya!

To further add to what Trice said, they're all REALLY different and will appeal to different things 

Beardie: Interactive, Active, Awake in the Day, eats bugs and salad
Leopard Gecko: Prettier, Lazy, Awake Dawn and dusk, eats only bugs
Frogs: Nice to look at, most complicated set up! (I know nothing about Frogs)

They also all require different size (minimum) set ups, Beardie needs at least a 4ft viv - do you have space? Leo Needs at least 2ft viv, Frog will need a glass terranium.

Research all 3 species, when you've made your mind up on what you like and what you have space for, then think about the cost and how to set up etc.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wukester said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO GET!
> 
> Well it all started by getting a hamster from pets at home but I wondered into the little reptile bit and looked at them all and have looked at loads of different pet reptiles to get and I don't know which one would be the most suitable to start off with.
> 
> ...


Hiya, I have had a beardie and now have a leo ,dont have reed frogs but got a pac man frog. Ok beardies are more expensive ,as is their food! as they can eat up to 40+ crickets a day. Or if you get a fussy one like mine thats 40+ locusts a day! I have to say my leo is way more fun than my beardie ever was. He is so sweet and loves to come out for some cuddles and to sit on my knee. He eats less and heat mat dont cost much, I do use UV strip bulb as I feel its better for them and he does sit under it. Cannot help you with reed frog but they are not for handling and frogs have super sensitive skin so no areosols :lol2: I cannot spray at all upstairs. I would have to say leo ,get as baby and give time to get used to you and take handling slow , just starting with sitting by viv at first each day ect. If you go for frogs research lots first and like me you will have a happy chappie lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Deffo Leo.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Deffo Leo.


 :notworthy:


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

having kept beardies (still have 2) and leo's, if i HAD to chose one or the other it would defo be leo.

Have you considered cornsnake ?, they are great, easy to handle if handled from young, rodents are reletively cheap and only need feeding once a week.

The housing for a corn is less complicated than than of lizards and you dont need to use lamps (although a u.v could have its benefits).....

A heatmatt connected to a thermostat is all you need for heat....


Good luck in whatever you choose....................steve


----------



## RADIOGAGAGA (Oct 4, 2011)

I would go with a Leopard Gecko if you want a lizard, since they are small, easy to care for and far less expensive to set up than a Beardie


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

baitman said:


> having kept beardies (still have 2) and leo's, if i HAD to chose one or the other it would defo be leo.
> 
> Have you considered cornsnake ?, they are great, easy to handle if handled from young, rodents are reletively cheap and only need feeding once a week.
> 
> ...


Hi can you tell me , what makes a corn snake great? I have often wondered what its like to keep a snake. I just cannot see a bond forming with a snake , but then again I didnt think a lizzard would like the attention we give, until I got my leo. Up till then I have had 2 beardies and wouldnt get one again.:lol2:


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

micky0 said:


> Hi can you tell me , what makes a corn snake great? I have often wondered what its like to keep a snake. *I just cannot see a bond forming with a snake* , but then again I didnt think a lizzard would like the attention we give, until I got my leo. Up till then I have had 2 beardies and wouldnt get one again.:lol2:


neither did i until i got one. they are great. I love all of mine and couldn't think of parting with any of them.


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wukester said:


> I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO GET!
> 
> Well it all started by getting a hamster from pets at home but I wondered into the little reptile bit and looked at them all and have looked at loads of different pet reptiles to get and I don't know which one would be the most suitable to start off with.
> 
> ...


our vote does not really matter, it's your choice that counts. But may i throw in a vote for a little corn snake? i think they make great little snakes, a brilliant first reptile and the set-up and running costs are next to nothing compared to the viv set up of a bearded dragon, that is when a bearded dragon viv is set up properly, minimum 4x2x2 viv, basking bulbs, thermostat, guards, u.v. bulb and reflector etc. NOT a 3ft tank with two beardies in it and a heat mat as per most idiots on gumtree etc.

as for the reed frogs, i love amphibians, as you will see from my signature. Please don't take this the wrong way but you sound quite young and amphibians take a hell of a lot of care and dedication to keep healthy and they cannot be handled or touched in any way. are you ok with having a pet you cannot touch? I'd say give the frogs a miss. I'm against pets at home selling frogs anyway due to every store I've been in that sells them i always ask questions about their care pretending i know nothing and I'm interested and i get some kid who knows nothing telling me they can live with other things and they will eat dead meal worms :bash:
so, in short, go look at corn snakes :2thumb:


----------



## baitman (Jan 13, 2011)

Its like JRB says, you cannot explain what or how but i defo have a connection with mine, even the 2 i reholmed a little while ago, they are intelligent enough to know the difference between your skin and that of food (unless you smell like a mouse) i have hand wipes on the viv, before picking any of my snakes up i wipe my hands incase i have been handling anything that could be mistaken as food, i also wipe my hands when i put him/her away even if i intend to handle another.

I have had and bred corns for a long time and have NEVER been bitten intentionaly, in the early days i would do silly things like feed one snake then move onto another to handle, not realising my hands smelt and tasted like food.


Anyway i could ramble on all day about how great snakes are but i dont want you to take my word for it, find someone local or pet shop and handle one, you will be hooked for sure.....

Good luck............steve


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Get a snake , cheap to feed, low maintenance, friendly, cheap to house


----------



## Fuzzynuts (May 24, 2014)

Bearded dragon all the way lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Revobuzz (Nov 8, 2011)

To be blunt none of them will ever bond with you. Corns and beardies will both get used to you and this might look like they are enjoying your company but it is not the same as bond that exists with a dog and never will be.

I also don't really get the one is cheaper than other set up wise. My beardie set up was almost identical to my current snake set up. Large viv, ceramic bulb on stat, uv light, time switches etc. I appreciate UV is perhaps not essential for snake, but aside from that pretty similar. 

My advice is don't rush. Choosing and learning is part of the process and should be enjoyed. 

Personally I get more out of snakes, but that doesn't mean you will. 

I found keeping the live food for beardies a bit of a pain to be honest, but maybe I put too much effort in. Sometimes it felt I was spending more time cleaning out the crickets and feeding them etc. than I did the lizards. Real pain too when the cricket escapees chirp away all night and you can't find them. No such problem with frozen rodents!


----------



## Est2014snakes (Apr 13, 2014)

*Snaaaaakes*

Get a snake all the way feed weekly poop weekly and that's bout it snakes hands down

Snake
Rub I.e plastic box
Kitchen roll tube
Heat mat
Stat
Sheet a newspaper
Water bowl With waTer in it and
Hey presto


----------



## Wukester (Jun 30, 2014)

*Geckos*

I would prefer something I can handle at least for my first so gonna sway away from the frogs.

Think that I will do with a Leo tbh.

Read a lot and wanting to clear up everything that people would say is needed?

- Would a 2ft vivarium do for one Leo or would I need to go 3?
- Read a lot saying reptile carpet over sand
- Heat mat to cover half of viv
- 2 hides one for cool one for hot (also a moist hide?)
- food bowl and water bowl (would people go for calcium bowl or just dust food)

Probably missed something but let me know.

Also best place to get things online or anyone know anywhere in south Yorkshire area?


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi hope this helps , I have 3 ft viv I wouldn't go for smaller. My heat mat covers under half but over a quarter ha ha it would be too hot covering half. I don't use rep carpet as nails can get caught in it and sand a no no as can eat it. I recently lost one of my tortoises because of impaction . I use Lino and that's worked fine for the last year. A calcium bowl does get used my Leo is often there. I dust with reptibol once a week .hides one in hot end , one in cool and moist hide half over heat mat in warm end I found best .


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I only have a Bearded Dragon and love him to bits lol, I guess I would whatever my choice was, but so far he has been great - had him around a year now.

They are awesome, truly, I think they are more intelligent than what people think also, mine sometimes does a glass dance - but only when I walk in the room, he will jump down from his rock and come over to the glass for attention lol. They are very sociable.

As for feeding - I buy bulk and the price isn't that much really, he not fussed of crickets, just hoppers, so I get bulk boxes, I did buy some Dubai Roaches and have not had to buy anymore, they have seemed to double in numbers rather quickly  ... I didn't even intend to do this. Also he loves worms - meal and morio's, he is great with eating his veg too.

For the setup I got my viv from Northampton Reptile Centre

I think it's around £80 for a 4ft.

Ok the lighting is quite simple - You want a UV tube that covers 2/3 of the viv - also a reflector to go with that to make it more effective. - That is all UV sorted lol.
For heat - you want a spotlight reflector - you can buy these bulbs from Wilko's/Asda etc...You don't need a £40 bulb that has a picture of a lizard on the box, it's same thing as the cheap ones. For this bulb you need a ceramic lamp holder - to fix it to the vivarium and a dimming thermostat - to set the temprature.

Boom - there is your idiot proof lighting guide lol, I think I covered it all.

What else.... erm, oh yes, take your time choosing, there is no rush, I spent pfft...about 8 weeks deciding on what I wanted and researching etc... Then I got the equipment, set it up, made sure I got temps right and nothing was wrong then I went out and bought Spike...


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

CarlW21 said:


> Well I only have a Bearded Dragon and love him to bits lol, I guess I would whatever my choice was, but so far he has been great - had him around a year now.
> 
> They are awesome, truly, I think they are more intelligent than what people think also, mine sometimes does a glass dance - but only when I walk in the room, he will jump down from his rock and come over to the glass for attention lol. They are very sociable.
> 
> ...


I have to ask:lol2: but what are those 2 things on the box in front of Spike? :mf_dribble:


----------



## CarlW21 (Jul 21, 2013)

micky0 said:


> I have to ask:lol2: but what are those 2 things on the box in front of Spike? :mf_dribble:


Those were grapes chopped to try and bribe him out the box lol, he was in there a while you see, he ignored them but he came out eventually.

He would not ignore them now, he eats anything (apart from crix)
As you can see...


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

wow he has gone big, lol they looked like slugs :mf_dribble: Sorry OP for going off topic. I still say Leo, but you may be lucky with a cracking Beardie! they all have their different personalities even Leos , Im just real lucky with mine:2thumb:


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Beardies all the way. Leos are okay but are mostly nocturnal so aren't very active during the day.


----------



## legallyblonde (May 13, 2013)

Leos are crepuscular not nocturnal :whistling2:

And can benefit from low UV lighting.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

Wukester said:


> I would prefer something I can handle at least for my first so gonna sway away from the frogs.
> 
> Think that I will do with a Leo tbh.
> 
> ...


A lot of people use 2' vivs and say a 'minimum' of 2'x1'x1' and then put shelves a few inches above the ground to give extra room. I prefer to use 4'x2'x2' vivs and still give them plenty of different levels to explore. I would personally only go as small as a 3' viv.

I would avoid reptile carpet and go for something like reclaimed roofing slates. If I had the choice between reptile carpet and sand I would go with sand( the kids stuff from Argos or the likes is perfect( no need to spend £10 on 5kg reptile bags )). 

Heat mat to cover approximately half the viv floor, yes.

Once again people say 3 hides( hot, cool, moist( placed above the heat mat )) but I give as many as possible. Also don't just buy specially made hides, create natural hides. Stack large rocks on top of each other( making sure they are sturdy and safe) also use large branches and driftwood from local forests, parks or beaches( but don't let the police see you ). If you do get your own wood avoid evergreens and stick to fruit trees, oak and birch.

Food bowl is only necessary when feeding grubs or worms to try and prevent escapees. Water bowl is essential as even though most people don't see Leos using them, they most certainly do. Lastly calcium is also very much necessary as it allows the gecko to take in as much calcium as it feels necessary. Make sure calcium left in the viv is purely calcium and does not include any vitamins. 

Even with a calcium dish in the viv dusting the food is still necessary. You can either
- dust with calcium four or five times a week and then with a vitamin powder like Vetark's Nutrobal the other two or three night. Some do calcium weekdays and weekends vitamins and other do vitamins every third night but it is entirely up to you.
- or use Repashy Calcium Plus which has both the calcium and vitamins together which you would put on ever single feed. This is the easier option I feel.

Hope that helps. Also remember to use a thermostat along side your heat mat.


----------



## dazza8916 (Jul 7, 2014)

Does anyone have any advice on ackie monitors at all


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

dazza8916 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on ackie monitors at all


Best ask that in lizard section :2thumb:


----------



## dazza8916 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry I'm new to the forum thought I was still in the lizard part lol


----------



## PigeonYouDead (Aug 9, 2013)

I would agree, defo not frogs, especially as reed frogs are small and specific. A guy on here called Ron Magpie keeps reeds and I wouldn't imagine he recommends them to beginners. Additionally regards set up, I am currently building a dart frog viv and it has cost a small fortune. 

I have to say though, reptiles as a general rule are not cheap so I wouldn't let that determine your choice. Even if you organise a cheap set-up and lizard, if you ever need to take it to the vets, the cost is normally extensive, so if you're concerned about funding it all, I would think carefully before buying.

I personally started with a bearded dragon, I had seen leos, and those I had seen / met just didn't appeal at all. My beardie will happily sit on anyone and everyone, sunbathe with me, mooch about on the sofa while we watch TV.

My best advice would be this; ask as many questions as you possibly can, ask anyone and everyone with one if you can meet it, see it's set up, have a hold, and really see what it's like to own an adult lizard / snake, not just the babies you see for sale in pet shop.

The other thing to consider is lifespan, and your personal situation, beardies average lifespan is normally noted around 10-15 years, so you need to be aware of what you're doing in the future before committing to one, as beardies in particular are especially difficult to rehome because of the sheer number that are already in rescues / being sold.

With regard to the specifics of leopard geckos and corn snakes, I have no idea, but the main thing is to make sure that whatever you get you absolutely love. There's no point buying it thinking "yeah it's cool but I want that..." because in 2/3 years time you're going to be trying to get rid of it to upscale to something else.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

legallyblonde said:


> Leos are crepuscular not nocturnal :whistling2:
> 
> And can benefit from low UV lighting.



Ooops pardon me!


----------

